# poaching members from Predatormasters....WAY TO GO !!!



## M Turbo (Feb 22, 2012)

Well, here I am! I took up your invitation and joined up. Did you have a spike in viewers and new members today?

One of your Admin's brilliantly logged on to Predatormasters this afternoon and pm'd dozens, if not hundreds of members there with an invite to stop by PredatorTalk and join in. They even boldly posted on Predatormasters main board to come on over here. Of course, the paranoid masturbat...oops...I mean moderators deleted that post.

Anyway, here I am and it feels like a comfortable place to chat with other hunters and not have to worry about pleasing some insecure loser Predatormasters Moderator who wants to control your every thought and push you to spend hard earned cash with one of their sponsors. Can you say "FoxPro"??? (middle finger) to you FoxPro and your bought and paid for Moderators at Predatormasters.

Hang on PredatorTalk, you've got a bunch of good guys heading your wayHere is a cut n' paste of the PM that I received today:"Dear friend, look around you here at Predatormasters. Where did all the experienced members go? Most were banned from the esteemed management here to 'dumb down' the membership and pull the bait and switch. Gotta keep them sponsors happy, especially Foxpro. These pro's are now residing at the hottest predator board in the land: www.predatortalk.comAre you sick and tired of some moron moderator sitting in his mom's basement controlling your every thought, idea and post with the flick of a mouse? Are you sick of seeing your friends get edited, deleted and banned? It's time to wean yourself from the control of some pretty lowlife scumbags and break away. Come home, come on over to www.predatortalk.com THE WATER IS FINE!"


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

It's absolutely wonderful to have you here! This is by far the friendliest site I've ever been on. The people here are the finest outdoorsmen anywhere. WELCOME!!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

[sub]Shhhhhhh.......Wow...wonder who that could have been ??? [/sub]


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the site M Turbo.

Wasn't me...


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

LOL.... could this have something to do with our newly banned member "Twister"? I don't believe any member here bothered to post that crap over there... and certainly not any Admin. FYI... there is currently only one "Admin" and i am him and I can assure you I don't post on PM. I like to consider myself a little more professional than that (posting where I am not welcome). I also have a lot more faith in our pro staffers than to do something that immature.

Hopefully any other members who do come from PM have a better attitude than Twister who came here to badmouth Predator Masters but became so belligerent than we had to ban him too.

Welcome to PT.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Glad to have anyone here that is Respectful to others and follows the Rules of this Site! Never been to PM site this is the Predator site for me!


----------



## M Turbo (Feb 22, 2012)

#2160634 - Today at 08:13 PM ***WARNING***SPAM-ALERT*** 
Jeff Mock 
Director/President

Registered: 09/01/01 
Posts: 8639 
Loc: TUCSON, Arizona It has been brought to our attention, here at Predator Masters, that many of our member here at Predator Masters have been receiving SPAM from a very specific source. These SPAM Message's are being sent to quite a few of you by way of Private Message.

***As you know our Terms of Service do not allow spamming.***

The source of the SPAM is an individual by the name of CHRIS MILLER who was banned here at Predator Masters for the very same spamming of our members, soliciting free merchandise and hunting trips on the premise of doing customer reports.

After offering to PURCHASE Predator Masters, and being told NO we aren't for sale, CHRIS MILLER started his own Predator Hunting site, PREDATOR TALK.

CHRIS made it very clear that he was going to take over the Predator hunting industry, and once his new site was up & running, Predator Masters would simply cease to exist.

It would seem that Mr. Millers delusions were more than just a bit over inflated.

Mr. Miller then began contacting sponsors here on Predator Masters through Private Message's & emails offering FREE advertising, and contacting members trash-talking Predator Masters in an attempt to have those members join his site..

When confronted on his activity, he denied having done so until proof was offered.

Over the past year or so, Mr. MILLER has signed up onto Predator Masters, with different screen names at least 15 times, and each time begins an attack on our members as well as a select few sponsors here on the site. Each time, he is caught, and BANNED again.

Mr. MILLER seems to have a serious axe to grind with Predator Masters and its members, and does not hesitate doing so at every opportunity.

So if you have been receiving these sorts of communications from screen names & email addresses that you do not recognize, and that may be directing you to PREDATOR TALK, you will know exactly who it is and what it is all about. Please let our staff here at Predator Masters know about it, and we will continue to flip his switch each and every time he feels the need to frequent our site and SPAM our members.

Please feel free to ask any questions you may have.

Respectfully,

Predator Masters Staff

LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT UNDER THEIR SKIN! LOL!!!!! Whew, tough guy Mock, he'll take care of this situation! To all the PM mods spying over here, scared that Predatortalk is going to take over..... MIDDLE FINGER to you!!! What a confident "leader", Jeffy boy posted this under every sub forum at PM. Jeff, you better have your circlejerk with the other mods and figure a way to stop this www.predatortalk.com site before they poach ALL your members!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

VERY interesting note there from Jeff. I am going to take the high road here. I run multiple businesses and have better things to do that screw around with Predator Masters or its members. PredatorTalk has grown 100% thru search engine marketing, word of mouth and email marketing. There is simply no need, or time to worry about another site when we're doing this well.

I just tossed this public reply together for him.... its up on Facebook too.



> In reply to a recent post on Predator Masters by Jeff Mock, I am offering this public response to his recent accusations where he called myself (Chris Miller) out for registering and spamming members of Predator Masters. Not only is this completely untrue, but I consider it childish and I am willing to fully cooperate with him on finding the source of this problem.
> 
> Jeff... how did you come to this conclusion? Can you show us some proof please? Let's compare IP address notes and figure out who is causing both of us problems because we both know it isn't me. If you're willing to cooperate, I can guarantee you'll find out that I had nothing to do with any of it. Hopefully you're willing to get to the bottom of this and clear my name.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

M Turbo,

Please reply to my private email to you. I know you're "Twister" from yesterday and I can only figure that you're somehow involved in this. Not sure what the motive is but I am not a fan of people who set out to cause problems for other people. We're going to keep this all public until the entire thing is ironed out. I can guarantee we'll get to the bottom of it too.

Jeff - if you're reading this... get in touch. We both have a problem here and i'd like it resolved so we can get back to doing what we do.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very sad all the way around. We don't bash PM here. This guy really has a bug up his rear for somebody. I hope this gets all worked out and we can continue on enjoying the site. Thanks for your professionalism Chris and making this site what it is !


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

why cant ppl grow up. anyone that does things like this, no one wants to claim as a member of their site or as a friend.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

you know its also funny. i dont think im a member of predator masters, but have found useful info on their site while doing research for firearms and such. i would not see why anyone would be walkin the fence like this just to cause problems when there are enough problems in this world today. why dont you start with the goverment problems and work your way down to petty stuff like what you think is here.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

This guy is kind of growing on me in a small way, well he does make me laugh which is needed at the moment. It'll be sad to see him banned for the second time! Though thats good going kicked off the site twice in 3 days!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

it would not surprise me at all if this is some kind of anti attack on both sites. getting the two sites to openly have an arguement, pointing fingers and name calling.

Chris, my hat is off to you for your professional and determined attutide to correct this situation. What ever you need, I'm here to help.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

All I can say is that I am a member of three sites. Predator Talk, BTO and Texas Predator Posse and they are listed in order by my preference.Whoever this is trying to cause trouble is very childish !!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

It just burns my arse that I welcomed this person so blindly......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's how we roll here 220, you know that, no one is at fault but the poster...we all blindly welcome those who come here, until they show that they don't deserve to be here. Sometimes it's in their first post.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Don!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Any time Mike.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I am a member of several sites, including Predator Masters. I am also a Field staff rep. for Foxpro. Predator Masters don't own FoxPro, never did..


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Rich Cronk said:


> I am a member of several sites, including Predator Masters. I am also a Field staff rep. for Foxpro. Predator Masters don't own FoxPro, never did..


Rich,

I think we've determined that "M TURBO" here just wants to beat up on Predator Masters and anyone else associated with them. Foxpro being the largest electronic call manufacturer and Predator Masters the largest predator hunting site... it's no wonder they choose to sponsor the site.

The OP makes this out to be a negative and I guess I am not seeing it. It's called business.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well to say that fox pro is involved in this in any way is a joke anyways. sever people on here own fox pros swear by them and im sure many more will buy them in the future. this is just someone trying to start trouble with one or both sites. im sure fox pro or their staff or anyone involved with them would not drive off business with this behavior. and predator talk would not start something like this as to drive off their members. this is just a child playing games and its not working


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He's just going to try to drag as many people into his self dug craphole as he can. I think that the leader(ship) here at Predator talk has taken the high road and hopefully Predator Masters leadership will also.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

time to find the ip adress and ban it... save both trouble


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Many guys here are members of PM too. This is one moron hellbent on starting crap and Jeff, you're right it's not working ! Everyone knows what we stand for here and one of them isn't controversy.


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

Im a member on PM. I sell calls there. That's all. I was told at PM to not go on other boards.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

PM will become AM

Amature Masters


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

It's a free country, last time I checked. There are a myriad of boards out there that you can join. Feel free to sign on to anyone of them. I myself go to PM, NPHA, VHA, and PT. Although I spend most of my time here, I still slip in to others from time to time just to see whats up. No biggie! We all have just this one thing in common. Hunting predators. Thats why I joined PT,NPHA, PM, and VHA. Sure, theres some freindly competition, why not, thats what entrepreneurs do. So lets just continue the visit the site you prefer, continue to hunt predators, share pictures and talk all about it. They have all had the spotlight. I really don't much care for the bashing, childish, if you ask me. If you're not happy at your latest site, pack it up. Better to join forces against our common foes, predators and anti's.


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

i'm with JTKillough on this one.i'm on just about every major hunting and shooting site there is.everything from pm,pt,sh,lrh,as ect.i myself am more interested in the shooting and reloading aspect and posting my reviews and stories but predator and varmint hunting are my close second.i take from each site what i want and stay away from the childsplay.i enjoy this site more for the warm welcome i recieved when i joined and the humor and family like experience that is here adn that is the reason predator talk is the only site i reccomend on my savage page.you're always going to have a few goofs in each crowd but thats what makes the world go round


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

about the time someone tell me what to do... ya... i dont do well.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

One truth in Life Some People are Buttheads no matter where they are, all we can do is take the high road and let them be miserable in their Own Stupidity! Some People will Never Ever Be Happy! I personally will not allow Their Ignorance to Ruin My Day!!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I know I am fairly new to the site but at no time has Chris Miller given the impression that he would be so low. He seems to be a stand up person who tries and makes people happy. I'm sure this is a pain for him but I refuse to let it bother me or stop me from enjoying the company of good friends. Chris, you probably don't hear this enough but you have done an outstanding job with Predator Talk and I commend you for it. Thanks for starting up such a great site and putting up with all the B.S. that goes along with it so we can enjoy ourselves by talking about what we love to do. Keep up the good work!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I couldn't agree more Mick...Well said !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well said Mick.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Mick105 said:


> I know I am fairly new to the site but at no time has Chris Miller given the impression that he would be so low. He seems to be a stand up person who tries and makes people happy. I'm sure this is a pain for him but I refuse to let it bother me or stop me from enjoying the company of good friends. Chris, you probably don't hear this enough but you have done an outstanding job with Predator Talk and I commend you for it. Thanks for starting up such a great site and putting up with all the B.S. that goes along with it so we can enjoy ourselves by talking about what we love to do. Keep up the good work!


Did he pay you to say that







...oh come on you can tell us.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Chris There Ya go Braggin on Yourself with another ID LMBO!!! Well Said Mick!! I cannot see where Anyone can MAKE Anyone Do Anything they dont want to do on this site or any other site that is just prepostorous!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

"I think we've determined that "M TURBO" here just wants to beat up on Predator Masters and anyone else associated with them. Foxpro being the largest electronic call manufacturer and Predator Masters the largest predator hunting site... it's no wonder they choose to sponsor the site."
----------------------------------------------------
Chris,
No problem, I already Knew that you were a nice guy, and I don't care WHAT Young Don said about ya.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I knew I liked Mick for some reason. LOL Looking forward to some beers at the Michigan get-together Mick !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Rich Cronk said:


> "I think we've determined that "M TURBO" here just wants to beat up on Predator Masters and anyone else associated with them. Foxpro being the largest electronic call manufacturer and Predator Masters the largest predator hunting site... it's no wonder they choose to sponsor the site."
> ----------------------------------------------------
> Chris,
> No problem, I already Knew that you were a nice guy, and I don't care WHAT Young Don said about ya.


I get the feeling he wouldn't care what I said about him either !


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

It's great to have an administrator that for once actually cares about the users and realizes that the users make the site. Thank you for all the good work you've done.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

On a call said:


> Did he pay you to say that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OAC, You will never know.... unless your offer is more than his!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

catcapper said:


> Roger that!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Hey guys. Is this even possible? Poaching Members? Give me a break! As I said before, its a free country, so I go to any site I want, as do most folks round here. Chris is an entrepreneur, in order for him to be successful he must advertise whenever and wherever he can. Thats how I found this site. Poaching is far to harsh of word for a guy advertising his site in whatever media outlet he can. Funny we haven't heard anything from Twister/M Turbo though all this chat. It just chaps my hide that Chris would get accused like that. I myself feel as though our site-all of us-should be a little upset at these fact less accusation's. This stinks to high heaven!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Why do I think toast everytime you say poached ??

I do think that everyone who has been here for a little while, and has come to know Chris, is upset to a degree, however I don't think Chris is really all that upset about it. Sure he doesn't like the accusaton, but I think that it told him that he was, through this site, accomplishing a goal. And quite honestly that goal was, in my belief, to make Predator Masters uncomfortable in their #1 ranking. He not only succeeded in that goal, but took that #1 ranking from them....in spades. As far as twister/MTurbo go they have been given the boot.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

Well I am a member on here and PM. As I am with many other site. I see it as that there is never a thing as to much information.

I was wondering what was going on between you guys with the post on PM. It may be an anti ploy to tear us apart. I have been seeing alot of antis attacking webpages and facebook pages. Even have heard of some death threats to guys that run pages.

Also if there is an anti reading this. Thanks to you and your buddies messing with hunters, you are making enemies. Way to shoot youself in the foot on that one.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It sounds like they hit a bunch of them like PM and BTO. It wasn't a member from anywhere just some anti *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. Must have been a major push cause everyone got hit the same week. That's why I don't make a huge deal when I know it's them. Why give them the satisfaction ?


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

That, what does not kill you, makes you stronger! This will just make us better in the end.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree, and to answer your question FrozenButt, There wasn't really a problem with Predator Masters until their management posted a crappy accusatory post about the creator of this site. Naming him and accusing him of starting all of this. Things on this end were handled right here with no spillage towards Predator Masters.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I agree, and to answer your question FrozenButt, There wasn't really a problem with Predator Masters until their management posted a crappy accusatory post about the creator of this site. Naming him and accusing him of starting all of this. Things on this end were handled right here with no spillage towards Predator Masters.


Well I got one of the privite messages and it really did look like it was an predatortalk endorsed message. So i could see why they would of been upset a bit at the begining. I didn't think much about it either way. I just figured these two sites had a little feud going on. I like that this site worked to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

bones44 said:


> It sounds like they hit a bunch of them like PM and BTO. It wasn't a member from anywhere just some anti *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. Must have been a major push cause everyone got hit the same week. That's why I don't make a huge deal when I know it's them. Why give them the satisfaction ?


I seen the threat that was sent to BTO, them people are out there. Funny thing was they seen the pictures of coyotes and thought it was wolves.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

frozenbutt said:


> Well I got one of the privite messages and it really did look like it was an predatortalk endorsed message. So i could see why they would of been upset a bit at the begining. I didn't think much about it either way. I just figured these two sites had a little feud going on. I like that this site worked to get to the bottom of it.


There is no feud on the part of Predator Talk, I'm not shocked at all at the initial response from Predator Masters though. It's easier just to jump to conclusions and throw around accusations than it is to do the right thing and do a little homework and maybe even take the high road (read adult) and contact the suspected culprit.
I've no doubt that THOSE people are out there, but if we all act like juveniles and start accusing each other it won't be good for any of us.
I too am proud at the way "the man behind the curtain" handled it on this end. That's called "class".


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

frozenbutt said:


> I seen the threat that was sent to BTO, them people are out there. Funny thing was they seen the pictures of coyotes and thought it was wolves.


 I've seen that pic too. Was just on snopes yesterday and read how the wolf huggers are using that particular pic to say that wolves are being eradicated now by us hunters. Those people are so screwed up. Kinda like the crying tree hugger video you put up. LOL


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Animal rights personnel will never let facts get in the way of a good sob story.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL So true Fred. One of my father in laws favorite lines was "don't let the facts interfere with your arguement"...it seems he must have know a few animal rights, and/or anti-gun people.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Crap, here we go again


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I have not been around "these" boards as much as a lot of people until I found this one. I watched for a while and then joined because the members here genuinely displayed an attitude that was a positive enviroment. Always helping each other without asking anything in return. Now we get a small, very small, number of entries that seem to revel in name calling and complete discourse and for me it's da*% distracting from this site. No I don't know bear man nor do I care to be involved in what ever there is between you and him. PERIOD.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

scrog we dont like name calling and childish games on here. its a open discussion for anyone. there is no need to come here and start calling someone names cause you have a bone to pick with them... and by doing it here, your getting everyone involved. think about it. we will be glad to have ya aboard just be respectful please


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

scrog said:


> 220, if you don't want to be involved, WHY did you get yourself involved?
> 
> Geeesh!!!
> 
> ...


Well, I think the deal is that it's not necessary to call people out everywhere they go. People will show their true nature soon enough on their own. Let people do what people do without making yourself look aggressive.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The way I see it when someone comes on a site and starts bashing they are trying to distract all from the real topics (sounds like a politican) This site is a predator forum(not the human kind either). We all need to remember what were here for and ignore and throw them out just as we should start doing with so many politicans. *Dont respond to them kick their butt out!*


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

PM is the only place i can sell calls.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just ignore him guys. It's falling on deaf ears anyway. Rick we all know you and you're more than welcome here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here's how i see it. Bearmanric is a member here just the same as anyone else( because he minds his manners and the rules) and has been for some time. IF, and I say IF, he reports back to PM staff..so what, report away, Predator Masters doesn't need to have someone come here, they can come here themselves and read and post all they want. As long as they don't start crap and act respectfully to ALL members.

Scrog let it go..If you have a bone to pick do it somewhere else.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

After thinking about this thread and our latest posts from Scrog I think that locking this thread would be an appropriate action. It, at this point in my opinion serves no useful purpose other than to distract from the integrity of the site.


----------

